# Ohio River Newbie Help



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

I live in Columbus. I have a 14' Gamefisher with a 15hp outboard. Would Like to try the Ohio River but am a little hesitant. I have lots of boating experience but am definetly a large river rookie. Any advice as to where to put in from Columbus? Advice for on river? We catfish mostly.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Lots of folks in 14 footers on the river. But you want to be very aware of Barges and their wakes. They are nothing to fool with or take lightly. A place to get your feet wet so to speak might be to put in the Hocking River near Coolville which is above Hockingport---southeast of Athens and work your way down to the Ohio river--guessing about 3 miles. The boat ramp is right below the bridge that crosses the Hocking river coming east on Rt. 7 about 1 mile from Coolville. Which might be as close as anywhere to you in Columbus. There are boat ramps in most towns along the River--good place to start is near the mouth of feeder creeks entering the Ohio. Also look for places below the numerous dams along the river--again watch the barges and the current.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

http://maps.google.com/ use the satellite image part of it. you can zoom in look for boat ramps get an idea of how far the next creek is deep holes are on the out side of bends. me i use it all the time when planing a trip some where iv never been


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for info. Priceless help!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

When I head down I either put in just W. of Shawnee st pk. (nice ramp in a cove), at the wall in Portsmouth (can be a little tricky, I wouldn't do it alone) or up by Greenup (nice ramp although steep and long, some current as well). If you want to fish above Greenup, there is a ramp just above the dam by Irontown as well. Good luck!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

If you come to Portsmouth, you can also fish the Scioto River for Catfish.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Just to add to Daveo's post.....The confluence at the Scioto and the Scioto itself offer some excellent fishing.


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

I have some experience on the Ohio in a 14 foot modified v boat. I'm assuming that your game fisher is also a mod-v. You have to be very aware of your surroundings. A large wake taken broadside or on the stern of that boat will swamp and sink it, no question. Don't anchor in water deeper than about 15-20' because you'll have to pull up anchor quickly and frequently. The barge wakes aren't too bad, if you stay away from the shipping channel, they will be pretty mild by the time they reach you. It's the wake from those big cabin boats that you have to be careful about. Their magnitude and frequency is higher. They will really beat you up. I vividly remember when one passed within about 100 yards of me on plane while I was under anchor on my first outing. The river was like glass until the waves from that boat hit me. They were at least a couple feet high and less than 8 feet apart. If that happens to you and you're not pointed into them under power you're in serious trouble.

When a boat passes on plane regardless of its size, or how far across the river it is, immediately pull up anchor, fire up your gas motor and point your bow into the wakes at an angle of about 30 degrees. Slowly drive over the wakes and watch for their "echo" if you're near the bank. They will bounce off and come right back at you from the other direction.

I prefer to avoid anchoring altogether if possible and just tie off to a barge mooring, tree sticking out of the water, etc. That way if you need to get moving quickly you can just untie the line from your cleat and drop your rope in the water. It will still be there when you get back. I like to use a mooring hitch (look up directions for it) to tie off to my cleat. That way I can just pull on that tag end and get moving on short notice.

Don't hang around large concentrations of marinas (mostly around urban areas) or other places that pleasure boats congregate during the day. The water can get pretty rough from the wakes crashing into one another from every angle imaginable. Even if it's calm in the morning, it will be nasty by mid-day.

I'd avoid night time entirely. You can't see the wakes coming at you as easily when it's dark, you might get into serious trouble out there.


Have fun and be careful out there.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Come on up to the pike island pool unless the river is blown out from high water you will be fine plus we have more walleye up here!!!


----------

